# Killing briars in pasture



## tnwalkingred

I have a few areas in one of my pastures that continue to grow briars year after year. What is the best way to kill them????

--Kyle


----------



## urednecku

I've got quite a few blackberries, which we also call briars. I've tried several things, none of 'em seem to work. A post here yesterday talks about using vinegar, think I'm gonna try that & see what happens. 
BUT, I hope _somebody_ here will chim in with _something_ that does work & save us both some time & more frustration!


----------



## TNKid

I have had good luck with Grazon tank mixed with Remedy. I use this on tough fence rows and some banks that I can't mow. Mix it strong and spot spray.


----------



## vhaby

tnwalkingred said:


> I have a few areas in one of my pastures that continue to grow briars year after year. What is the best way to kill them????
> 
> --Kyle


Try Remedy mixed with diesel as recommended herein:

http://smith.agrilife.org/files/2011/06/7668972153_9.pdf


----------



## RockmartGA

Roundup doesn't work on briars? Just asking...


----------



## JeffRocknr

I throw a few goats into the pasture with the cattle and after 2 years of them eating the leaves off the briers are gone.


----------



## Vol

I like to use a product called SuperBrush on blackberry vines.....doesn't kill the grasses like round-up or diesel mixtures. I get it at my local co-op. Its manufactured by Gordons and it is basically 2-4d and some others(banvel?)...just can't recall "the others" off the top of my head, but it kills many woody type plants. During this early green-up period is the very best time to spray these nuisances and eradicate them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

I use Strike 3 in the spring, and mow them short around August 15th.

Ralph


----------



## tnwalkingred

Mike,

Do you just spot spray with the Superbrush? I think I will go talk to the local Co Op about it. Thanks.

--Kyle


----------



## urednecku

RockmartGA said:


> Roundup doesn't work on briars? Just asking...


Nope. I think they actually like the stuff.


----------



## Vol

tnwalkingred said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you just spot spray with the Superbrush? I think I will go talk to the local Co Op about it. Thanks.
> 
> --Kyle


Yes.....spot spray Kyle.


----------



## evan

I second the goats!


----------



## JD3430

So the superbrush will not kill surrounding grass?


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> So the superbrush will not kill surrounding grass?


Thats right, provided it is not mixed to the extreme. As recommended it kills woody plants and broadleaf.

Regards, Mike


----------



## charlesmontgomery

surmount works better than anything that I have ever used. I used it on black locust and briars by spot spraying.


----------

